# NEED HELP!!!



## Paulywallnuts (Dec 27, 2020)

I recently purchased a 2013 Jetta hybrid, I know it was a mistake from the get go but I paid for it and now it’s too late. I checked to engine codes with a basic scan tool from Walmart mart. I cleared out the codes a p0422. After cleared the codes I went to start the vehicle and now it won’t start at all. It knows the key is in the car but won’t start.... what do I do now. There’s no 12v battery to disconnect and I don’t see any fuses I can pull... please help.


----------

